# Two HD TV and 622VIP



## pj_agni (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi All,

Currently we are using non HD dual tuner DVR and happy with it. Now I am buying a Plasma HD TV and the other TV is our HD projector in the media room.

The plasma will be installed in the family room (main level) and the projector will stay in the basement media room. We are spoiled by the dual tuned DVR and it seems like with 622vip we can only get one HD signal and other will be SD.

Question is - If we don't watch HDTV on both the monitor at the same time, is there any way to switch to HD to either TV1 or TV2, if yes - what kind of wiring will be requied.

Dish person on the phone said that to get OTR via 622vip, we have to pay $6 per month, (please note locals are not through dish network but via an antena).

Also, is it possible to integrate OTR in the DVR so that you can schedule recording etc.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I have two hd tv's. a 62" Toshiba in family room and a 32" lcd in bedroom, which is on the other side of the wall. I have HDMI outlet on the 622 to the Toshiba, and the component to the one in the bedroom. The only problem is both will be watching the same program. In my case my wife watches locals on one and I watch hd on the other, or vice versa. OTA programs can be recorded just like the satellite, either in hd or sd. You can also change channels, if in single mode, with the #2 remote from the other room.


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

TV2 only has standard definition outputs. I see no reason why you couldn't feed your HD displays both TV1's HD output and TV2's SD outputs but remote control would be a problem since when you are in the two tuner mode, remote 1 would only work on whatever was TV1 and remote 2 would only work on TV2 so you'd have to switch remotes. 

Perhaps a better solution would be to feed just the second display both TV1 and TV2 outputs but leave the first display just on TV1 output. That way you could would have a choice of watching the same HD programming on both sets, like deweybrunner describes, or going to the dual mode and watching HD on the first and SD on the second. You couldn't watch two different HD programs but the remotes would work correctly. Of course, yet another option is to buy a second HD DVR.

You can get OTA digital locals from your own antenna without any additional charge but my understanding is that you don't get a local guide unless you also sign up for the $5/month local channels (which is the main reason I signed up for that).


----------



## pj_agni (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok - so TV1, HDMI goes to TV1 and TV1 component and TV2 goes to the projector.

In order to do that, the length of my component cable would be about 70 ft. I can run three RG6 Quad Shield and terminate them with component connector. Do you think the long component cable will effect the picture quality?

Also, I read somewhere that you can tune different channels ranges on two TV's to get HD receiption on both. However, I think I will have to run component from the tuner to TV2.

Also - for SD signal on TV2 - what kind of cables the installer would run?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

Can I use both HMDI and component outputs from ViP211 to different inputs(Video 1, video 2) of the same TV?

Justed wanted to compare ...which output gives me the best picture quality.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

vinobabu said:


> Can I use both HMDI and component outputs from ViP211 to different inputs(Video 1, video 2) of the same TV?
> 
> Justed wanted to compare ...which output gives me the best picture quality.


Yes.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

pj_agni said:


> Ok - so TV1, HDMI goes to TV1 and TV1 component and TV2 goes to the projector.


 first, do you really want 480i on the projector? do you think you'd ever watch the projector that way? if not, don't worry about the TV2 issue.



> In order to do that, the length of my component cable would be about 70 ft. I can run three RG6 Quad Shield and terminate them with component connector. Do you think the long component cable will effect the picture quality?


2 options here. You can reverse this, and run the HDMI to the other room, as that signal is digital, and less susceptible to signal degradation. RGB is analog, so if there were signal degradation, it would be visible. With HDMI, it's either perfect or not. no inbetween. But HDMI is likely a lot more expensive to run unless you have expensive rg6 cable. RGB though should be fine would be my guess, if it's quality cable.



> Also, I read somewhere that you can tune different channels ranges on two TV's to get HD receiption on both. However, I think I will have to run component from the tuner to TV2.


no idea what you are trying to say here. No it's not possible to tune 2 different channel ranges to get HD reception on 2 tv's. That is how the SD uhf modulator works. you pick 2 uhf channels and both tv1 and tv2 will be output over the coax, as 480i no matter how it was recorded or is being sent. 2 get 2 TV's to view HD, you either split the HMDI or RGB in 2 and run 2 cables to the 2 TV's, or you run HDMI to one, RGB to the other. The only option is to watch the same programming. There is no option to watch different programming on 2 HD TV's without another receiver.



> Also - for SD signal on TV2 - what kind of cables the installer would run?


 back to first question. do you really forsee watching non HD content on the remote set? I suspect the projector is in a movie room? I seriously doubt you intend to watch general TV that is not in HD there? As bad as normal TV looks on a 65" TV, I'd hate to see it blown up to 100" or more.


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

pj_agni said:


> Dish person on the phone said that to get OTR via 622vip, we have to pay $6 per month, (please note locals are not through dish network but via an antena).
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Paul


You can get OTA without paying a dime to Dish. But if you want the guide information on the localas (via OTA) you have to be a sub to their locals abt about 6 bucks



pj_agni said:


> Also, is it possible to integrate OTR in the DVR so that you can schedule recording etc.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Paul


It is already integrated assumming you sub to their locals.

If you don't sub to their locals and want to DVR something on OTA you would have to setup maunal timers


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

pj_agni said:


> Currently we are using non HD dual tuner DVR and happy with it. Now I am buying a Plasma HD TV and the other TV is our HD projector in the media room.


Exactly the same problem I have. Haven't yet found a solution.

70' of component will probably involve some degradation. I'm not sure that length of HDMI is possible. BTW, how are you planning to run the cable ?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

pj_agni said:


> Ok - so TV1, HDMI goes to TV1 and TV1 component and TV2 goes to the projector.
> 
> In order to do that, the length of my component cable would be about 70 ft. I can run three RG6 Quad Shield and terminate them with component connector. Do you think the long component cable will effect the picture quality?
> 
> ...


You need to get a component amp for that length of run.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...&Sku=C184-41065&SRCCODE=NEXTAG&CMP=EMC-NEXTAG


----------



## Mando (Jul 31, 2006)

I was in the same situation...

- Projector in main living room (no HDMI)
- HDTV LCD panel in Bedroom (DVI/HDCP available as well as component) about a 100 feet away. Also, needed analog audio feeds as well as there is no DD/DTS processor in my bedroom (yet).

Thx to AVSFORUM, I found this transmitter and receiver combo that runs component, two analog audio AND digital audio signals, up to 500 feet away (via CAT6 or 300 feet via CAT5e) from the source, using two CAT5e cables. The transmitter can feed two remote displays/feeds and includes a "local loop" connection so that I can connect my projector via component without degradation. IR Emitters are also support from the receiver to the transmitter. The transmitter (CAT5TX)/receiver (CAT5RX) combo was about $220 delivered from beach audio dot com. The company that makes the kit is CE-Labs.

I still have the "antenna cable," using the home distribution config of the ViP622, connected the remote LCD panel. This way, if I want to watch HDTV on my projector and my wife wants to see something in the bedroom, I reconfig my 622 to dual mode and tune the LCD panel from PrPbY to tuner channel 62 (the LCD has a NTSC tuner built in) and she can watch her shows (albeit, not HDTV).

Hope this helps people out there.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Holy cow! For the cost of your cable and switches you could get a 211 for the other HDTV and make 2 years of lease payments. And you'd be able to use both sets simultaneously to watch different stuff ( like NFL , and Food-HD ) at the same time.


----------



## Mando (Jul 31, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Holy cow! For that cost of your cable and switches you could get a 211 for the other HDTV and make 2 years of lease payments. And you'd be able to use both sets simultaneously to watch different stuff ( like NFL  ).


Once you have a PVR/DVR, it's hard to go back to watching "live tv."  A 211 wouldn't cut it since it isn't a DVR.

Problem is is that I have all my equipment is a "home theater closet". So, to install another receiver, would need to run another RG6 cable to the bedroom. Plus, I don't have room for another receiver in the bedroom (main reason I have a flat panel in my bedroom).


----------

